# How long did it actually take you to get your speakers from AE?



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So, I after hearing several cars running Acoustic Elegance subwoofers of the last few years, I decided to get a pair for myself.

I know they have a rep for taking a while to ship. I was reasonably OK with that. 

On their website, they said that the speakers I was interested in (IB12AU's) have a typical lead time of about a week. So, I figured 2 weeks build time and maybe another 5 days to ship to me (from WI to MI should really only take about 2 days, but whatever) was reasonable.

Tomorrow will be 5 weeks _from my confirmation email I got from them_. Still no shipping info, so I assume they still aren't done. 

So, how long did it take anyone else to get their IB12AU's or SPB12s?
Did it take this long?

If I don't have shipping confirmation by Wednesday, I think I'm just going to ask for a refund. I expressed my need to have them by early July (ordered like June 6) so that I would have a chance to install them in my car prior to the Vinny. Since they haven't arrived my plans for attending that event have been ruined. I'm not happy about this.

Jay


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

IB12's took about 3-4 weeks, don't remember much about the timeframe. I do remember that I had been talking about IB12's with them, but stupidly somehow purchased IB10's and they contacted me to make sure I wanted 10's, I did not. They saved me.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Had to wait about two months for one IB12AU, that’s why when last time I saw the ready to go 15'' I jumped on them!
(btw my 12" is for sale if you want just one right now, MP?)


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Fwiw- I have a pair being reconed and checked on them earlier this week. 

From the response I got, and yours are likely in the same que:
**************************************************
That's great, I'm not in any hurry. 
Thanks for getting back with me. 
D

On Jul 10, 2017, at 8:32 AM, Acoustic Elegance LLC Support <[email protected]> wrote:

Hello Dan,

I spoke to John regarding the rebuilds. Production is working on a large OEM project. Once that is complete, they will be able to rebuild the SBP's. The large order should be complete in a couple weeks, hopefully sooner. Have a great day!

Best Regards,


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

The first mention I saw of the "Large OEM" project was the last email I got. This was the 8th email message I've exchanged with them. Apparently, the project started in February. Why didn't they mention it before now? Responses from them have ranged from "Yours are up next" to "blah, blah, blah, Large OEM project all DIY projects have been put on hold." I know they make a killer product, but their customer service is ****. I already missed the Vinny, and I'm going to need a refund so I can get something else and have it in the car before SVR. I'm extremely pissed. They haven't even offered any other options (say send some SPB12's for the same price, or something.) Is there only like 1 guy building all these speakers? I know they're a small company, but this is nuts.

My options are currently:

1. Wait longer
2. Get a refund and order some FI IB3's
3. Get a refund and pick up some Arc 12's from work.
4. Do something temporary, which still entails me buying another sub or 2.

What a PITA.

Jay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel your pain as I had my exhaust made custom with an e.t to my door of (6) weeks. Three months later I'm still being hit with " oh you're the next one in line". When I asked them why they didn't tell me it would be longer when I placed the order, they told me they received a large special order shipment after my PAID for order. Didn't even bother to offer me the option of canceling, just outright made the decision that I SHOULD wait of their own accord. 

Needless to say that when the order shipped although excellent gear, just left such a sour taste till I sold them asap!!!!!!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Jay i would cancel it and buy something else in stock.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm sure if God himself built subs he could do no better, but I don't care ... this type of thing I simply will not put up with anymore.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> The first mention I saw of the "Large OEM" project was the last email I got. This was the 8th email message I've exchanged with them. Apparently, the project started in February. Why didn't they mention it before now? Responses from them have ranged from "Yours are up next" to "blah, blah, blah, Large OEM project all DIY projects have been put on hold." I know they make a killer product, but their customer service is ****. I already missed the Vinny, and I'm going to need a refund so I can get something else and have it in the car before SVR. I'm extremely pissed. They haven't even offered any other options (say send some SPB12's for the same price, or something.) Is there only like 1 guy building all these speakers? I know they're a small company, but this is nuts.
> 
> My options are currently:
> 
> ...


I believe Fi has a long wait time as well. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I take it the delay from AE is due to it's limited production run. They're likely to ship once a significant amount of orders are accepted from the company. My guess is they're NOT going to manufacture purchase orders of only 2-3 pairs. The time & effort to produce say a batch of 24+ drivers makes it profitable. Just my 2 cents to add.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Robert, 

They took my order 4 months AFTER they took a large OEM order, that they never mentioned. According to their website (at the time of purchase) they said the typical lead times were about a week. Now they're saying there was an unforseen issue with the OEM order and all DIY production is on hold.

Jay


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I would wash my hands of them. Seems they really dont care what people think- all about making that money


----------



## Arenumbi (Jul 31, 2017)

about one month


----------

